# Sirius All in One Unit



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

My wife has had Sirius for years in her vehicle and I've finally decided to put it in my vehicle and was curious if anyone has any suggestions in an "all in one" unit. I'm looking for one that is of course sirius compatible (with the ability to get the "best of xm" package, if needed), has GPS, and the ability to connect an IPod to it. 

I'd also like (but not needed) to have a possible hard drive inside the unit (to store my mp3 collection) and a USB port (for mp3's on friend's thumbdrives).

I have a 2005 Honda CRV SE, so size is not really a concern.

Thanks for the help!

Ryan


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Just bought a new Jeep Patriot Limited with a factory set up something like you describe. Sirius, DVD, CD, MP3, Ipod port, USB port, 30 gig hard drive, GPS, Mpeg4, WMP video compatable, Bluetooth cell phone connection and I am still learning about it. I didn't even know this stuff existed I have XM in my Buick so I hope I can get a combined subscription for both Sirius/XM. Check out C-net for an aftermarket radio, they have good info and fairly reliable reviews.


----------



## Bane (Aug 15, 2005)

I recommend the Kenwood DNX 7100 series. They have garmin NAV builtin, iPod interface, and are sirius ready. 

Most units do not have the sirius unit built into the head unit. They instead require you to buy a Sirius connect box which hooks into the head unit.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Pioneer AVIC series. I have the F90BT. Has DVD, Nav/GPS, ipod connector and interface, USB, SD card. I added the XM tuner, but you can also add a Sirius tuner at the same time. I also have the rear cameras, one on the back of the truck above the trailer hitch and one on the back of the toy hauler. I highly recommend it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I second the Pioneer AVIC recommendation. I have one (AVIC-D3) with XM, Navtraffic, the iPod cable and my XM receiver has a lifetime with "Best of Sirius" subscription. I love it.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, gave me some options to look into.

Ryan


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Third on the Pioneer.


----------

